# apache virtual hosts im lan?



## target (20. März 2002)

Hi!

Ich möchte für ne kleine Lanparty ne Seite ins Lanstellen. Is auch kein Problem, über die ip is die schon aufrufbar. Jetzt hab ich von Name-based Virtual Hosts gehört, aber blick bei den engl. tuts net durch.
Kann ich damit meinem Server soz. ne Domain zuweißen, so dass ich im Lan dann z.b. unter http://target zu erreichen bin?
Wenn ja, wie genau muss ich das konfigurieren? Ich habs nach frustrierenden Stunden noch net hinbekommen!
Thx im Voraus!


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

wenn du im netz apache laufen hast müssen die anderen nu deine ip im browser eingeben!


----------



## target (20. März 2002)

na das is schon klar, aber ich will eben, dass die mich unter http://target oder so erreichen können, also ne domain, und keine ip eingeben


----------



## dPo2000 (21. März 2002)

bennen deinen pc einfach so wie die domain heißen soll - als "computernamen" zB. SERVER eingeben... dann ist deine Seite
(im LAN) unter http://SERVER erreichbar !

Denke das war es was Du gemeint hast ;P


MfG
dPo


----------



## target (21. März 2002)

jo, dass hab ich auch schon gemerkt. Zur not langt das schon, aber es wäre gut, wenn ich verschiedene Domains hätte.
Also http://filme mit dem Verzeichnis .../filme
und http://stuff mit dem Verzeichnis .../stuff

Ich weiß zwar, dass es geht, weiß aber net wie 

Es gibt da auch noch irgendeine hosts-datei im Windowsverzeichnis. Da steht was drin von wegen 
localhost   127.0.0.1

kann man da dann evtl neue Domains zuordnen?
Ich hab zwar schon bisschen rumprobiert, geht aber net viel...

Wäre schon goil, wenn's klappen würde


----------



## dPo2000 (21. März 2002)

das legst du alles in der apache configdatei fest...

laut http://www.zope.org



> httpd.conf:
> 
> LoadModule proxy_module /usr/lib/apache/1.3/libproxy.so
> LoadModule rewrite_module /usr/lib/apache/1.3/mod_rewrite.so
> ...


----------



## Confector (21. März 2002)

*apache*

also ich benutze Webmin und apache unter Suse linux 7.3 . Dort kann man soetwas mit ein paar klicks einstellen. So weit ich weiß. 

cya


----------



## Genesis (7. April 2002)

Kann mir jemand ein gutes (deutsches) Tutorial zum Einrichten von Virtual Hosts empfehlen ? 
Bei mir funzt dat auch net


----------



## dPo2000 (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Genesis _
> *Kann mir jemand ein gutes (deutsches) Tutorial zum Einrichten von Virtual Hosts empfehlen ?
> Bei mir funzt dat auch net  *




:: originaldokumentation

http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/vhosts/name-based.html

:: andere

http://home.t-online.de/home/rbertoldi/#hosts


----------



## Genesis (8. April 2002)

Mittlerweile funzts !
Aber trotzdem danke !


----------

